# Some skate and BMX, some self shot bmx too



## Fender5388 (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm a bmx rider/ skate a little on the side. these are just a few pic i have taken over the last few months.

C/C always welcome! 

1






2





3





4
self shot





5
self shot





6
self shot
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



7
self shot





8
from today






9





10








comments and criticism welcome


----------



## kvas691 (Nov 5, 2009)

what kind of techniques did u use for the first few. the darker ones. they look awesome. all of them. i like #6 and 7 because of the the sky and the leading lines from the fence and bricks. the colors really look nice in there too. keep it up man


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 10, 2009)

That is such a sick bike!


----------

